# Custom Gun Finish for Zig Ziglar!



## USAFVET98 (Dec 14, 2010)

I recently had the pleasure of meeting Tom Ziglar, the proud son of famous motivational speaker Zig Ziglar. Tom is also the CEO of Ziglar Inc..

Upon meeting him I offered to do some duracoat work for him so he sent me out a Smith & Wesson revolver to duracoat OD Green and Black and I thought it would look great to engrave the side-plate. Thanks to Constant, I was able to do this and Tom loved the gun and engraving.. 

So here are a few pictures.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 16, 2010)

thats cool!


----------



## wm460 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great work well done.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

So that's how Zig Zigler motivated people so effectively:biggrin:  I always wondered about that.  Very nice job.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## snyiper (Dec 17, 2010)

I can tell you that the pictures just dont do the the coating Justice. I have first hand seen Brian's work and it is simply Flawless. I believe he can make trash look good!!!!


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 18, 2010)

it looks great nice work


----------

